# 3.2 DSG Reliability



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Was this generally a reliable car, I've heard the gearbox is good but was one of the early DSG boxes, is it reliable? Also what is the Bose upgrade like, is it decent quality? Bit worried about the driving position making the view a bit restrictive, is it easy to get used to?


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Driving position?? What concerns do you have?

Regarding the DSG, just have a test drive before you buy (obviously :wink: ) and if it is nice and smooth up and down the box then it should be fine. They can be a little jerky during fast take-offs but this is more of a characteristic than a fault.

Engine is bulletproof and the Bose system sublime


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Was just worried that rear visibility is a bit compromised. Forgot to ask is the exhaust note as standard nice, is it worth upgrading to aftermarket exhaust? Thanks...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rear visibility is the same with a tiTTies and is generally quite good for me, however, im in front so, its peeps that are behind me that have to watch out.
DSG is good, but as the V6 can be 9 years old, its a gamble.
I think the DSG was showcased in the TT first in 2003.

Exhaust is subjective and depends what sound your after, but as its the 6 pot, a good exhaust manufacturer can supply the sound your after.
Steve


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I did the flapper mod on my exhaust which makes it sound more like a V6 should - not too loud but noticeable.


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

About the DSG gearbox I can say they are good. I work in a VW dealer, I see lots of them. I think we had one defective in the last year. They had a recall about the mecatronic unit that needed to be replaced. Most of them wasn't in trouble anyways.

They are nice to drive once you get used to it. I still don't love a lot how they seem to have a time delay between shifting from D to R and vice versa. But it's not so bad. They will provide you the fastest gear changes on acceleration.


----------



## koresample (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a 2004 3.2 L with the DSG and a 2010 A3 with the current version of the same. Both trannies are drastically different and I have had to replace the mechatronic on both (the A3 under warranty, the 2004 out of pocket). Any kind of tranny is a potential source of angst, with a standard its the clutch so just buy what you like driving best and get it carefully checked out by a certified Audi/VW mechanic. As for the BOSE, its a good system to buy with the vehicle but it seems most replace the head unit with an aftermarket for several reasons;

Easier to add your iPod to an after market unit
Ability to have Bluetooth hands free through the speakers like you get in the new vehicles
Better sound

If you don't care about those features then it doesn't really matter. The BOSE is a good system for a stock set-up.


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for these replies, my car going on Friday so will take a look at TT soon as mine has gone.


----------



## joecook30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Think twice before buying the V6 as its not just the gearbox that fails but the engines are not bullet proof as some might suggest. The timing chain stretched on mine leaving a £2000+ bill,so with that and another £2000+ when the DSG fails it ends up being a very expensive car. I've now got a manual 225 and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

I'm trying to view the for sale forum tos ee what TT;s are available, not letting me view do I need a certain number of posts?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yep, there are restrictions on newbies but you could join the TTOC for quicker access.
Steve


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Can a mod give me access, or anyone let me know if there are 3.2 dsg's for sale there that perhaps aren't on autotrader?! Thanks.


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

id keep away from the dsg box i know plenty of people who've been hit with 2k+ bills to repair it, very weak, similar to m3 smg box in terms of reliability or buy a car thats just had it refurbished etc...


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

When you test drive one, make sure you get it up to temperature. If theres a fault this is when you will likely notice it. 
Look for lurching forward in stationary traffic and rough gear changes.

They are a good car mate,very juicy so take that into consideration,most of my journeys are around town and im getting around 24-25 mpg.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

cream2chuffchuff said:


> id keep away from the dsg box i know plenty of people who've been hit with 2k+ bills to repair it, very weak, similar to m3 smg box in terms of reliability or buy a car thats just had it refurbished etc...


I think it's a bit unfair to say the DSG box is "very weak", there are plenty of owners who have had no issues at all with the box and have covered decent mileage! I own a DSG and have had an issue with the box which was repaired by ECU Testing, on the test drive there were no issues at all, again it's the luck if the draw IMO, my car was an ex Audi demonstrator and had been fully serviced at the correct intervals, as said before you only hear of the issues due to posts, people generally don't rave about how good the box is so it gets a negative write up

Just my 2 cents worth ;-)


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

When I powerslide my car in snow I sometime wish it could be a 3.2 DSG for low end torq I'd need after a 180 degree spin without downshifting. To do it properly I have to keep the rev high, lock the wheels, downshift in first gear and drop the clutch rough to keep the movement and avoid the engine to stall, I don't like to be that rude on the car. A 3.2 DGS would let me do the manoeuvre in a very smoother way... Therefore I doubt 180 powerspin is in your "consideration to buy" list. :wink:


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh the joys of driving on snow


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Just purchased one, picking up on January 5th, pretty impressed with it in the end.

Before I forget is there any benefit to using V-Power fuel in the car?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I only use Vpower in my TT and Q7 , I would not use any other fuel unless there was a Tesco near me. You can deffo feel the diff


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for that will stick with the higher RON stuff. Does anyone know if the BOSE upgrade is in all 3.2 models or was it optional?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

UK2004 said:


> Thanks for that will stick with the higher RON stuff. Does anyone know if the BOSE upgrade is in all 3.2 models or was it optional?


Standard bud.
Steve


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> UK2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that will stick with the higher RON stuff. Does anyone know if the BOSE upgrade is in all 3.2 models or was it optional?
> ...


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> UK2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that will stick with the higher RON stuff. Does anyone know if the BOSE upgrade is in all 3.2 models or was it optional?
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Do the door card speakers have Bose badge fitted?
Steve


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Do the door card speakers have Bose badge fitted? NO, from what ive heard the bose is nothing special,just sounds good, the name that is not the sound.
> Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I stand corrected then.
Steve


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

tt8 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Do the door card speakers have Bose badge fitted? NO, from what ive heard the bose is nothing special,just sounds good, the name that is not the sound.
> > Steve


Funny I find the Bose in my TT and my A6 sound rather good....... :lol:


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Picking up Saturday morning, will have a look, anyone now how easy it is to sink an iPod witht he stereo in the TT, is a new head unit required?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> I stand corrected then.
> Steve


I thought it was standard too! How odd.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected then.
> ...


Thought us Vee boys were on a level playing field, obv, there is an us and them divide now.. :lol: 
I rarely have my tunes on as if I want sweet music, I drop the window an inch or two.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


 :lol: woosh woosh now. Can't believe how your car sounded more like a race car.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx will be putting a larger back box on in the future as it is too loud for street.
Steve


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Picked car up on Saturday, will put a picture on here, really pleased with colour. Stereo not Bose unfortunately, is bit of downgrade from my last car but can always change for aftermarket stuff. Had a quick flick through the user guide, should the OK light be coming on when I start the engine, there is a slight fault with dashboard in that the display in the middle is a bit fuzzy until the engine warms up but I did know about this when I purchased, other than that seems good, full service history receipts for work done by Audi in March 2012 all MOTS etc, MPG has ranged from 16 to 22 so far so maybe I've been a bit heavy footed haha!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

UK2004 said:


> Picked car up on Saturday, will put a picture on here, really pleased with colour. Stereo not Bose unfortunately, is bit of downgrade from my last car but can always change for aftermarket stuff. Had a quick flick through the user guide, should the OK light be coming on when I start the engine, there is a slight fault with dashboard in that the display in the middle is a bit fuzzy until the engine warms up but I did know about this when I purchased, other than that seems good, full service history receipts for work done by Audi in March 2012 all MOTS etc, MPG has ranged from 16 to 22 so far so maybe I've been a bit heavy footed haha!


Congratulations on winning this months longest sentence award mate! You must be more pleased with the car than you let on!
TBH the whole Bose thing is more marketing flim flam than delivery in my view.
Should see the OK light - yes
Fuzzy display - not sure what you mean as the display is LED driven. Do you mean duff pixels?
Dont worry about the MPG your wallet will soon inform your right foot of the corrective action required. Mind you, you must be clogging it to get that low.

Brian
ps get some pictures up in the V6 thread!


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Dodgy pixels that's the one!! They are full once it heats up but at start there are a few missing. The reserve fuel light is on as I have to go and fill up again would that stop the OK light coming on? There are no beeps or anything, I want to make sure though that everything is ok while anything wrong could be fixed under warranty. It gave 16mpg testing it out on dual carriageway and then 22 hopping around locally, I have assumed it was living in London that it is just going to pubish me for short journeys, 22 is ok though will put up with that. Gearbox takes a bit of getting used to, thought at first it was a bit jerky in gear one but i think its just getting used to the throttle(hopefully lol!).


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

If your DSG behaves like mine you will find it takes a light foot to pull away smoothly - stomping the pedal tends to make things a bit jerky and uncomfortable for your passenger. More of a querk than a fault IMO - going through the box when on the move is lovely, and the sport setting is sublime 8)


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, I think I was a bit panicky because it's first time I've bought a car that's more than a year old. Looked through all the receipts from Audi dealer, it's had work done earlier in year when was serviced new brake pads discs front and rear etc, the OK light came on when I put stick into drive so that should be ok.

Anyone able to block the numberplate on my pics and put them up, I've taken a couple but pretty incapable with computers!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

UK2004 said:


> Thanks, I think I was a bit panicky because it's first time I've bought a car that's more than a year old. Looked through all the receipts from Audi dealer, it's had work done earlier in year when was serviced new brake pads discs front and rear etc, the OK light came on when I put stick into drive so that should be ok.
> 
> Anyone able to block the numberplate on my pics and put them up, I've taken a couple but pretty incapable with computers!


Side pics are good.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

MPG last night on 3 mile journey dropped to 13 does this sound like something's wrong even allowing for cold weather etc, was not flooring it or anyting as engine not warmed up?!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If it starts spluttering due to running too rich, then worry.
Smiles per gallon is what counts.
Turn your instantanous mpg to average..
Steve


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

It is the average figure, the instantaneous one is all over the place.


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

Forgot to check my electric windows, driver one is fine up and down with one press but the passenger one have to hold the button down and once going back up it went up then popped back down an inch a couple of times, is this worth moaning about to garage I bought from? Had to press up about 12 times before it would stay up.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you tried a window reset?

Ignition on (engine not running)
Using drivers controls
Windows all the way down (hold switch down)
Windows all the way up?
Release switches, count to five
Windows up again
Release switches
Switch ignition off and remove key
Key in and give it a try

Apparently works better with both doors open


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

RazMan said:


> If your DSG behaves like mine you will find it takes a light foot to pull away smoothly - stomping the pedal tends to make things a bit jerky and uncomfortable for your passenger. More of a querk than a fault IMO


This is not correct, there should not be any jerking what so ever. Once the DSG/Stronic gear has been enagaged it should be silky smooth on take off. I had my mechatronic unit replaced last year after buying my 3.2 Audi approved car which came with the faulty mechatronic unit. After they put it right the car was better but would still jerk on take off regardless of how smooth I was on the pedal.

Not convinced I took my V6 back to the dealer who told me there were no issues with it. I lived with it for a while however was still not convinced. So I took it to another dealer also 3 months later and requested the head technician to come and have a drive. He did and immedately said there was a fault. Upon further investigation reveiled a fautly clutch pack and this was the cause of the jerking on take off. Once replaced the box is now 100% perfect.

It seems you are getting the same as I was so get it checked at the dealers ASAP.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Reading ajayp's post above reminds me about this issues. 
My TT was a trifle jerky on take off. I put it down to the hesitation of death, fabled hereabouts. However, after the Bilstiens etc., were fitted and the garage sorted a minor front brake calipers issues it was gone! Amazinglyand perhaps, coincidentally the hesitation when commencing rolling was gone - The car is now seemless. 
Odd but the truth.

Brian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It is true that their is quite a bit of play in the OEM clutch packs which, over time will just get worse due to wear.
OEM packs are £450 from the dealers and should also be considered when going through transmission issues.
The OEM pack has a 9 plate system and is shimmed to an Audi spec which allows a certain free play.
My clutch pack is an 11 plate system and is custom shimmed to take a lot of the free play out.
I have better engagement and no slack.
Steve


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> It is true that their is quite a bit of play in the OEM clutch packs which, over time will just get worse due to wear.
> OEM packs are £450 from the dealers and should also be considered when going through transmission issues.
> The OEM pack has a 9 plate system and is shimmed to an Audi spec which allows a certain free play.
> My clutch pack is an 11 plate system and is custom shimmed to take a lot of the free play out.
> ...


I keep telling 'er in doors that but **special favours** still rescinded.

Brian

Might have something to do with the CC bill for billies :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## UK2004 (May 15, 2012)

It worked at last!


----------

